
How Google is holding back security on the web - philfreo
https://www.google.com/adsense/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=10528
======
philfreo
Can't have ads on HTTPS pages (without unacceptable warnings)... resulting in
all AdSense-supported sites to not be able to offer SSL

